
Hybridogenesis in water frogs - bberkgaut
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybridogenesis_in_water_frogs
======
gweinberg
If I follow this correctly, the children of the hybrid frog are effectively
children of one grandparent frog and unrelated to the other grandparent frog.

